# 2009 motorsport nationals in atlanta



## FULETRATRATRA (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, just wanted to know if anyone is interested or rolling up to atlanta this year for the supershow the 17,18,19 of september, the best part of the weekend is the drive up there and the footage. so far is 5 of us rolling from florida, if anyone wants to join or meet up let me know.


----------

